# Has anyone tried Whole Earth Farms by Merrick?



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I was able to get a 35lb bag online for 20$ with no shipping, I couldn't pass that up. My dog just started another bag of a different food so I wont be opening the new one for another month, so I was just wondering if anyone else has tried this food and what they think. My gsd does much better on foods with grains.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I personally have not, but I do order it in for a customer of mine that breeds Malamutes, and she is thrilled with it. Sorry I don't have any personal experience to pull from!
The price point is fantastic, though, I can say that much!


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, I've been looking at it for awhile, but can't buy it anywhere around here. I saw on Merricks website that Petfooddirect was running a sale for it for no shipping and I thought no better time to try at that price. I'm not really that comfortable yet buying online.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I think its a decent food if youre on a tight budget. I actually buy their canned food and its very good (well according to my dog).


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

It's not really a tight budget, we've tried Orijen/Acana but with itching, eye boogers, decreased energy levels and eating with a lot of coaxing. Tried Innova with weight loss. We have currently went back to BB, he loves that with no problems. Hopefully he'll like Whole Earth Farms. I like that Merrick manufactures their own product. There are other brands I'd like to try such as Go or Now but they are not available anywhere within 75 miles.


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

ann g said:


> Yeah, I've been looking at it for awhile, but can't buy it anywhere around here. I saw on Merricks website that Petfooddirect was running a sale for it for no shipping and I thought no better time to try at that price. I'm not really that comfortable yet buying online.


Petfooddirect.com is a *fantastic* online store. I have been shopping with them for over five years with zero problems. In fact when they occasionally send me the wrong item or a bag that is broken, they reship the product at their expense no questions asked. The other day I pointed out that they had not updated their description of Merrick's Before Grain Cans to reflect that the formulas are now "complete and balanced." They acknowledged the error, said they would correct it and gave me a code for 20% off my next order. I have no qualms about giving them my email address or credit card number.

I am also a big fan of Merrick foods and we have been *very* satisfied with Whole Earth Farms, both dry and canned. I think it compares more than favorably with "value priced" foods such as Diamond Naturals/Kirkland and Chicken Soup.

FYI, the code to use at petfooddirect.com for 20% off *all* Merrick products plus free shipping is FREESHIP50MPC.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I bought an 8lb bag of this for $3.99 at our local store. It was brand new so they were selling really cheap! I couldn't pass up 8lbs of food for $4. Jackson hated it though. Plus, he's used to grainfree foods so I was concerned how he would react to a more grain-heavy food. I gave it to my dad for his dogs. But they never bought another bag. Jackson just didn't like it... but I think, for the price, it's a really good food.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

channeledbymodem said:


> Petfooddirect.com is a *fantastic* online store. I have been shopping with them for over five years with zero problems. In fact when they occasionally send me the wrong item or a bag that is broken, they reship the product at their expense no questions asked. The other day I pointed out that they had not updated their description of Merrick's Before Grain Cans to reflect that the formulas are now "complete and balanced." They acknowledged the error, said they would correct it and gave me a code for 20% off my next order. I have no qualms about giving them my email address or credit card number.
> 
> I am also a big fan of Merrick foods and we have been *very* satisfied with Whole Earth Farms, both dry and canned. I think it compares more than favorably with "value priced" foods such as Diamond Naturals/Kirkland and Chicken Soup.
> 
> FYI, the code to use at petfooddirect.com for 20% off *all* Merrick products plus free shipping is FREESHIP50MPC.


Thx for the info. 
Might have to buy some canned food.


----------

